# RF30 or RF31



## Investigator (Sep 8, 2017)

Just curious, I have seen reference to both model numbers but cant figure out if there is any difference.  I realize they are somewhat generic numbers since that machine design is imported by so many dealers.  Can anyone tell me the difference or specifics of both?


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 9, 2017)

RF30 is discontinued?


----------



## mikey (Sep 9, 2017)

I honestly don't know the difference. Both have the same specs so for all practical purposes, they're the same. We know at least the bearings are the same, right?


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 10, 2017)

Yup, so far all the other parts like X &Y split nuts are the same. I'm convinced the difference was cosmetic. I've also seen different Z stops for the different models. I guess it's just where they were made (Taiwan or China) and who they were made for.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 10, 2017)

I wonder if at one point one model was an upgrade, like maybe it had power down feed or something like that.  Be curious to see some older models to compare.  I could see the factory doing away with the less popular model, and having only one model with options.  Right now, Rong Fu only has the RF31, with the RF31NSF having power down feed.


----------



## clif (Sep 11, 2017)

Here are the two manuals for the two machines,

RF-30    http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/rf-30-pdf.128232/

RF-31  joebullisproshop.com/Pro Shop/Complex Machine Instruction Manual.pdf


Notice the part numbers for the two machines are different.

I own a RF-30 made in 1983 imported by Enco,  have the original manual for it too.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 11, 2017)

Bob La Londe said:


> RF30 is discontinued?



Yes, but only discontinued by Rong Fu. Others still make RF-30 style machines but as far as I know RF-30 & RF-31 are basically the same, at least I could never find any definitive differences.

When I was searching for a mill, I always wondered what Rong Fu's numbers meant. I used to think it was the size of the table but that didn't seem to be true. Rong Fu lists their RF-31 table to be just under 29". And others who make these style mill drills may offer different table sizes. A RF-45 doesn't have a 45" table either.

So what do Rong Fu numbers mean? They use the metric system right? Well mostly, many Rong Fu & other Taiwan made machines use SAE fastners. Closest thing that I found that made sense is their recommended max drilling capacity. But that's still off, closer but not spot on. RF-31 is listed to have 32mm drilling capacity, RF-45 is 40mm.

I guess we'll never know.


----------



## mikey (Sep 11, 2017)

clif said:


> Here are the two manuals for the two machines,
> 
> RF-30    http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/rf-30-pdf.128232/
> 
> ...



So, Clif, what is the difference between the two models?


----------



## clif (Sep 11, 2017)

don't know just posted the manuals for reference


----------



## ndnchf (Sep 11, 2017)

If it is any help, here is my Enco/RF30 I bought new 16 - 17 years ago.


----------



## mikey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yup, looks identical to an RF-31. I'm thinking that the RF-30 was an earlier model designation for the same mill. We at least know that the spindle and drive sleeve bearings are the same. It follows that the spindle and quill are also the same. Enco/MSC has or used to have parts in stock. You need the parts manual for your mill in order to give them the correct part number. For what its worth, the spindle itself is not hardened (much) so it may be a good idea to order a spare spindle if you plan to keep your mill.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree Mike. For all its supposed shortcomings the G0760/RF31/30 continues to be sold to people just like me. Who don't have the room or floor or $$$ for a knee mill. And don't want a mini mill. Knowing its shortcomings but knowing there are a ton of them still working and there are folks doing good work on them made me jump on mine for $400. Yeah, it was rode hard and put up wet, but you can still get parts and there is a huge fan base out there with some cool mod's. It is elusive on the particulars but I'll be willing to bet the change from 30 to 31 was your typical "new and improved" and could have been as simple as them going to all metric hardware or something like that. Mine is also an Enco and very similar to ND's.


----------



## clif (Sep 11, 2017)

One thing I noticed is the RF-30 has lower speeds listed than theRF-31;

IE slowest speed for RF-30 is 120 rpm, where the RF-30 is 150 rpm, upper limit is 2500 for RF-30, 3000 for RF-31


Btw i thought about all metric hardware, but reading the RF-31 list of parts, it is a mix of metric and inch bolts listed.

mine is older Enco RF-30, looks very similar to this one;







but has the Enco tag


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 11, 2017)

Not trying to be a jerk here. By the look of the column it's not a RF30. Looks more like 20 or 25.


----------



## clif (Sep 12, 2017)

The pic is  RF-15 actually, but mine is a RF-30.  I just posted the pic because the look and some details of the early to mid 80's RF-30 are different then the later RF-30's

The manual that came with my machine covers the RF-30, 20 and 15


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 12, 2017)

My RF30 was made in '88 and looks almost exactly like ND's except for the switch.  I am in no way an expert on the RF line but have seen a ton of the different models on CL (vast majority the RF30) and this is the first time I've ever seen the N2F power down feed or noticed it in the manual. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## clif (Jan 4, 2020)

I know this is an old post but I have learned some things that might help people with this question;

_So, Clif, what is the difference between the two models?_

One thing I see as possibly a difference, is the number of pulley spindles in the headstock.  My RF-30 from 1983 has four, while many newer models only have three.  This affects how many different speeds are possible.


----------

